# Marjal Spain to Calais



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Leaving Marjal in Spain to head back to Calais. My wife wants to visit Monte Carlo and the Moët and Chandon champagne in Reims. Any ideas for campsites on the way?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Lots of Aires in the Champagne region many set in or close to the champagne growing area. Many of the vineyards have sections labelled with the producers names, Moet, Veuve Cliquot etc.

One of the aires is also a France Passion stop. They produce and sell their own Blanc de Blanc at around €15 a bottle. It is at Chevigny.

The area is well worth spending some time in.

JohnW


----------

